# marso70 Tyre flip



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

330 Kilos rack deadlift, which resulted in two strained bicep tendons!!!


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

what can you pull from the floor?

i'm on 170kg at the moment


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've done 260 K off the floor and the 240 K with a two inch diameter bar...


----------



## silverback (Oct 25, 2007)

That tyre lift is bloody impressive.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

marso70 said:


> 330 Kilos rack deadlift, which resulted in two strained bicep tendons!!!


now il know who to say alright to when you come smashin through the ceiling during the thai & bjj sessions


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I wanted one that big, had to settle for the 100kg one instead because the bigggg biggg one was just to large


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

i would love a tyre that big

what is it off

we have a couple we use mostly for sledghammer work

i just pulled a 320 of boxes....had straps and belt and its not a full lock


----------

